# Nate's Denim Blue TT.... Look what turned up today!



## nate (May 9, 2011)

not sure where the members rides go so il post this here??

feel free to move if nessacary

well with the corrado gone we picked up this little TT on Friday just for some light entertainment over the next year or so !

as its just louise and i and no bambinos as yet we thought why not it should get us to Germany and back a few times in a slightly more comfortable fashion!

first impressions?

its like driving a new car. really. its tight, precise, quite, smooth and very very fun to drive i like it a lot , louise likes them because they are roundy!! lol

anyway here are some pics as it is now













































































































plans??

well just clean it up really the outside isnt too bad at all il just give it a good buff up when the time allows, firstly though i would like to concentrate on the interior as although clean ish it wont take a lot of effort to get it back up to standard carpets have seen better days... a quick stirp and wash will do the trick!

any way thats it for now laters


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks nice. Would look even nicer with a set of face lift springs to drop it an inch .

Fully agree the TT is a great car for driving long distances. Did a couple of the TT trips last year France & Holland and felt fine after driving all day.

Kevin


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

face lift springs?

thats how green i am!!

future id like to drop it a bit not sure on wheel size 18"? 19" whats the best ? i.e fitment rubbing etc? then its the style....

dont really want it on its ass but i do like them when they are lower are the facr lift springs 40mm lower? or there abouts?

id also like the later type front grille i think its called the honey combe grille?? where can i get one from a breaker??

the v6 rear exhaust valance and the front bumper are also on the wish list lol


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

just noticed your in south devon your avatr pic is that meadfoot area?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ripe for modification 

Out of interest why have you posted each and every picture twice? :lol:

Charlie


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

Lol that is a good question I've done this from my I-phonesk looks lime I've gone a bit wrong!

Ooops

Yea it's ripe for a few general bits and pieces it's got updated 007 and a DG Autotec remap so it's roughly 270 bhp not too bad but not enough!

I'd like to look at coilovers and wheels first then the bumper and trims grille etc

Then massive breaks then then then


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice car mate and a beautiful colour. Now get that pug out from under the car port and get your baby in there :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Congrats mate, looks good


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

SteviedTT said:


> Nice car mate and a beautiful colour. Now get that pug out from under the car port and get your baby in there :lol:


lol just visiting the folks thats my sisters first car and a complete shed but for £80 its fine lol

TT going to live in the garage



T3RBO said:


> Congrats mate, looks good


thank you cant wait to start messing with it going to be a long haul as got the wedding to pay for and honeymoon etc


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Have a quick registry office affair followed by a weekend on Plymouth Hoe... then spend the rest on mods


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> Now get that pug out from under the car port and get your baby in there :lol:


Yes, I was wondering about the OP's priorities! :lol:

Ldn


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

nate said:


> just noticed your in south devon your avatr pic is that meadfoot area?


Babbacombe  good spot.

face lift springs with drop it about 25mm so no need to adjustable rear tie bars. Apex or other lowering springs will be around 40mm, Coil overs and adjustable rear tie bars is the best option but also the most expensive.

Kevin


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks very nice 8)

Is it just me or is that an A3 steering wheel as the TT has the aluminium ring around the badge?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Oh yea, how weird :?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

very nice nate, she looks good


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

thanks for the positive comments guys!

the steering wheel ? i didnt notice dont suppose anyone has a genuine TT steering wheel do they?

i gave it a wash today with the intention of a claybar and a buff this afternoon but my attention was drawn to the rear boot lid , on the underside the material has either been cleaned too much at some point or gotten wet as it has sagged like mad the only option i had was to remove the plastics get the material off and try and restick it... this didnt go so well, the material has had it it is streched out of all controllable shape and is night on impossible to retrim it using the original cloth it is also a little grubby so i gave up immeadiatly.














































the options i have got are

source standard trim panel
standard cloth from a trimmers
re cover with a grey acoustic cloth or boot liner
have it wrapped ni vynal

or im contemplating carbon wrapping it as that would look a little better

any thoughts?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

very odd... I'd say find a replacement if you can... but i noticed you have the grey interoior pannels and most you'll find is black...

also your signiture says Deniem is a pearl colour, I hate to dissapoint but it's just a metallic colour, there's no pearl in it unless the previous owner has had a pearl laqure on it.. (which it doesn't look like in the pics)

Very nice motor non the less.. and probably the best colour you could have  I mean really it's so cool 8)

some old pics:-

















some newer ones:-

















I have the blue interior in mine


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> also your signiture says Deniem is a pearl colour, I hate to dissapoint but it's just a metallic colour, there's no pearl in it unless the previous owner has had a pearl laqure on it.. (which it doesn't look like in the pics)


hello there i thought i was going mad for a bit but i thought i read it somewhere... here it is


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

so today so far i have achieved a bit of a mess!

goal to clean carpets so they are fresh and clean try and get back a nicer smell in the car , new car smell crossed with ciggarettes is not my cup of tea so everything comes out and gets cleaned i guess im ocd but i like messing...





































what a ball ache of a job getting the carpet out on your own , not like a normal carpet because it has the foam backing very heavy and stiff not looking forward to putting it back.










hate that steering wheel now










ive managed to put crap everywhere could believe how compact the car is



















carpets all power washed and then scurbbed with surf or bold or something



















while i was waiting for bits to dry off etc i thought id have a go at the boot liner










didnt come up to bad just waiting for it to dry too!

random shot of the engine bay screaming for a clean!










gave the seats a zymol clean and treated with the only leather care ive got autoglym.....i really want to try the gliptone stuff but just havent got any yet.










carpets coming along nicely looking much better than before










as is the boot liner










while stripping out the interior i found this , im guessing its a car kit of some sort but i have no lead for it .....im wondering has anyone else got something like this fited? and can anyone tell me anything about it? by the looks of it i could possibly get a lead to plug in for my phone ?

but id need a bracket for it i guess..










so bored waiting for stuff i decided to clean out the spare wheel well



















think ive got a couple bits missing anybody know what goes in the spaces?



















cars still in bits might try and fiddle with the fuel gauge as others have done on here and i might have myself a go at some led stuff....

probably update later!

cheers


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

did another write up last night only to lose everything !!!! arrrggghhh

as i was on a mission cleaning the interior i kinda thought it made sense to try out the led fitments while i was messing around, first up was the door card removal taking off was easy but refitting was a little more fiddly.

grab an allen key like this one










then push it into the little hole in the bottom of the metal round door handle blank off , there is a plastic spring clip inside push the allen key upwards doesnt have to be hard.



















then undo the only bolt holdin gthe door card on










the metal blanking disc is just a twist and it releases










release these




























release the bowden cable



















ok now your ready to locate your led in the door handle recess, i used a 3mm super bight led in red i also used in this case an led caplet just to make it neater on the install.



















next up was the super bright white 5mm led for the door grab handle / electric light switches



















then finally the puddle lights














































obviously this is a work in progress and it will all be tidied up and placed in appropriate boxes etc so far very impressed with the puddle lights not sure how others have installed them but the ones i have done are a complete flush fit so it looks stock unless you look under neath and see a series of little holes, this could be carried along the lenght of the door just to be different which i might do yet im not sure


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Great write up. Well done!

Keep 'em coming! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice I like the puddle lights


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys , the puddle lights are very effective and easy to install il probably do a write up some time , I'm still trying to navigate my way round this forum it's a bit of a nightmare as there are no specific places for stuff
Going to finish the illuminated gear knob tonight and then probably get round to making a battery tester/ display and then finally a boost gauge not sure if I'm going digital yet though , I'm only doing these little mods to keep me occupied as I'm not allowed to spend copius amounts of wedge on this car as we are saving for our wedding , wheels and lowering will come next year hopefully! Well when the tyres have worn out anyways


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Good stuff,

Where in the loom did you cut in for the puddle lights? Been meaning to do this mod for ages !

thanks
OG


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

Hi there I tapped into the courtesy light loom so they turn off after the delay and also turn on when you open the door

Il do a little how to and stick it up and pastor the link in here


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

Couple more update shots oft glowing knob !

It's ok need a slight bit of tweaking inside to make it brighter through all the numbers but at night looks fine




























Done the footwells too










Bought some of these yesterday but they don't fit the TT!!
Only place they could go is the interior lights ..... Not sure if they arnt too bright for that?


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

arghh this week the clutch pedal snapped so i welded it back up bit fiddly getting the pedal back in but couple attempts and its not too bad to do really ...

however today ive driven 30 miles motorway quite hard as you do now and again and ive lost power????

it feels like the turbo is not spooling up? the car starts drives and is not lumpy but it seems to hang on to the revs so when you change gear it like i says seems to hold onto the revs even momenterially but i have definatly not got any kick in the back acceleration , feels flat as a withces tit, any suggestions guys??

as a side note the clutch swicth on the pedal is fubar so i got one from tps for £11 havent fitted it yet it cant be just that can it?


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

think it was / is a vac leak ???

did a scan with vcds and this is what came up

Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 8N0 906 018 H
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT 0004 
Coding: 10710
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3666AACB38D7
TRUZZZ8NZ11026274 AUZ5Z0YD062009

2 Faults Found:
17536 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Lean 
P1128 - 35-00 - - 
16395 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced) 
P0011 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0001


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

Fitted clutch switch as yippee stopped the over revving on gear change replaces vac line as was leaking from fuel rail to inlet, just need to decide what's next maf lamda or n75 one is dicky I think it's the maf so il have to do some logging runs on vcds to see about the maf.


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

result! finally got the logs done and found out it was the maf after all quick trip to tps and purchased a new genuine maf and refitted cleared codes and now goes like a rocket!!!

incredible how the maf messed the whole thing up really ...

other bit of good news is these have finall turned up!!

19" 8.5's up front and 9.5's on the rear.....

mmmmmmm next is coilovers


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

You are doing a cracking job, with a cracking write up Nate, keep it coming


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

Thank you!

id like to try my hand at carbon wrapping some bits soon, but i need to suss out where i can do it with out getting into trouble froom the domestic chief of staff, il of course keep adding the pictures!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice nate. Love that you took it to bits to give her a real proper clean. Great mods so far and a really good write up.

Looking forward to seeing your wheels on 8)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

nate said:


> other bit of good news is these have finall turned up!!
> 
> 19" 8.5's up front and 9.5's on the rear.....
> 
> mmmmmmm next is coilovers


I recognise that shop


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

thanks for the coments guys!

lol got to love a bit of dodgey ray!

didnt have any of these so ray junior got on the case and sourced them for me, been really helpful actually and seems to know what i will and wont get away with on the TT i guess because he had one and had about 500 sets of wheel son it?! lol

who is responsible for the forum layout was wondering if it were possible to trial a couple changes?? or poll them up and see if its what people would like?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Was reading your thread on swdubs last night and thought I recognised the car, lol

Nice choice on the wheels


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

nate said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > also your signiture says Deniem is a pearl colour, I hate to dissapoint but it's just a metallic colour, there's no pearl in it unless the previous owner has had a pearl laqure on it.. (which it doesn't look like in the pics)
> ...


Audi called the metallics 'Pearl'.

This was i think before pearlescent paints became popular as standards.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

omg, not another one with bbs lm's [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

nate said:


> thanks for the coments guys!
> 
> lol got to love a bit of dodgey ray!
> 
> didnt have any of these so ray junior got on the case and sourced them for me, been really helpful actually and seems to know what i will and wont get away with on the TT i guess because he had one and had about 500 sets of wheel son it?! lol


Might also be the wheels he has tried on mine


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

Not much else suits the image of the TT lms are about as classy a wheel as you can get really ESP with the look I'm aiming for..


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

why do people do it?

just makes no effin sence to me at all

scum

so with that off my chest i knew the tt had a little bump on the front drivers side headlightvery little damage
you guys on here pointed out i had a different steering wheel which i didnt know about (not being an avid TT spotter yet)
had a few issues with running into limp mode and my friend who runs a fabia vrs diesel who does a lot of track days has vcds and he ran a couple logs for me

when we connected the TT up a list of faults as long as your arm came up some were airbag related etc which would concour with them being let off other were just normal engine faults ....anyway with all that cleared we got down to the prob at hand sorted none of the faults have ever come back ..........................

however i noticed the airbag light not coming on when the ignition is first turned on...not a big deal i guess but i want it fixed none the less i want to know the car is safe and as it should be. ive left this and left it and today the indicators stopped working so i decided to get off my ass and have a go at fixing the indicators.......

il get to the point soon i promice

so hazzard switch out










slide out tab










relays



















its a pain to get to so i used a scalpel blade to clean the contacts up



















i then used a small screw driver to adjust the gap of the contacts










i then reassembled the switch the black plastic lugs locate in the springs on the white bit the bigger plastic dowel goes into the hole and touches the rubber switch to turn the hazzards on and off










becarful of the led as it gets caught on the plastic shroud



















of course i trialed it before putting all back together 2-3 times and adjusted the gap accordingly at least i can drive the car now even if ive only put it off for a few weeks it gives me time to source a new unit which i would prefer to do long term...

i guess this is just another sunday surgery attempted on the driveway with great sucess!!


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

as im in the mood for fixing faults and thus the earlier rant i decided to investigat the air bag light issue

no faults found on vcds

no light coming on , on dash.

hmmmmmm

so out comes the pod,










instrument cluster striped out of pod










back of instrument cluster










im quite familiar to older cars and instrument clusters and wiring having played with cars ever since i coudl drive but ive only ever owned older shite so not really used to this modern technology! lol

so didnt know what to expect in the audi cluster....mainly surface mount tecnology i guess to be expected










taking off the needles and removing the numbers etc reveals the surface mount led's which light up the numbers and warning lights, so not like older conventional cars where you can easily just swap out a blown bulb....

efin assholes have unsolderd the airbag light!!!!!

i mean com on how effin desperate do you have to be FFS










cant believe it

BUT THATS NOT IT

IT DOESNT END THERE ....

THE "SEE YOU NEXT TUESDAYS" HAVE DONE THIS........










i can here you saying what the F is that???

yes thats right people










they have glued a black trim clip over the engine managment light

no sorry not glued filled with black silicone the void and coverd the lights and for good measure sticking the trim clip on top










i dug out the silicone

and look what i found....










oh look guess what they work!!!




























this is the crap that came out of the hole










i only have white leds in stock so im off to maplins to get a yellow surface mount led to replace the airbag light

hopefully il get it fixed this afternoon!!

rant over


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Nate, fully agree with the rant. All that effort it would have me so much quicker to just fix the thing in the first place. Have found any more little gems in the yet?

Kevin


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Nate great post, shame it is to uncover bodger and badgers handy work.

Looks like your TT might have had a bit of a hard life... Did you do an HPI check before buying?

It is in good hands now so hopefully you can rectify all these niggling issues.

Frase


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

Arrgh no I didn't got to be honest didn't even think of it it's 10 years old......


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Can not believe that


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Nate,

I hate finding little surprises like this as it makes you think where else have they cut corners.....

As for the rest of you work so far top job 8) , got a quick question for you when you plumbed in the door card lights (which look great) you said you took the feed off the interior light where did you tap in at the back of the light or is there an easier place to tap in?


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

my aliens dont work either!!!!

but the fuse is blown so il see if i can source a new one!

guys i am quite gutted but also part of me is like hey ho whatever it is what it is i just need to put it back to how it should be....

i am going to investigate the front end though steering wheel, airbag.....hmmmmm

i have purchased a second hand TT wheel but its not great and ive got to say the wheel ive got is very nice it just needs the TT airbag if it fits it.....

plan 
got to exeter maplins get LED
get fuse
watch grand prix fix faults post up later!


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

back of the light is the easiest place, i tried to find the wires down by the fuse box, but no luck so i took it from the light itself as it worked..... and i ran the wire along the roof and down the A pillar i have made a PCB to conect all the wires up


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

nate said:


> back of the light is the easiest place, i tried to find the wires down by the fuse box, but no luck so i took it from the light itself as it worked..... and i ran the wire along the roof and down the A pillar i have made a PCB to conect all the wires up


Thanks, I'll do the same then..


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

right a quick trip to maplins got me a LED come back fitted it right first time checked it all everything works!!!














































school boy error .................

put the revs needle on to low... grrrr got to take it all out again!!

live and learn...


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice work Nate, great posts as usual.

Kevin


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Excellent result


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

This is unbelievable! 

Where the hell did you buy it from ???


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

well thats exactly just my fault!

i didnt buy it i swapped it..............

i had this


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

seem to be on a roll at the moment with the fixing of bits which is good!

got stung by maplins for some fuses, but they are quite cool when they blow they have an LED built inside them and they light up to show you which one is blown!

so fitted the fuse , ailiens didnt work [smiley=gossip.gif]

tunrned igition on .....ailiens didnt work [smiley=argue.gif]

i knew the washer fluid was low so drove to tescos to use thier screen wash air for a quid machine,

topped it up ailiens didnt work......... [smiley=book2.gif]










turned lights on !










AILIENS WORK!!!!! yahoo! so ..........im quite chuffed at the moment just need to fins the next little niggle that needs fixing and il save that for next weekend!

cheers


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Good work buddy, sorting out the niggles can be a full time job :-(

Got any more pics of your old Corrado? I used to have a tuned G60.

Charlie


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)




----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

this is the result i got from re-connolising the interior


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice  never realised that they had a pop up rear spoiler. Which makes you ask why the hell did they not put one on the MK1 TT from the start.

Kevin


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Like that


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Like that


+1 very nice nate 

Charlie


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

Right folks I'm sick and tid of my fuel
Gauge and temp gauge not working correctly....
Several calls to bba Reman and no joy 
They want £257 Inc vat for a 5 day turn around service

I can't have the car Off the road for that length of
Time nor am I really willing to pay the snoots out to fix it, so as always it's down to me to do it myself......

If what I have planned works I could quite confidently repair people's fuel and temp gauges for an unbelievable price in comparison, a price I believe not to be greedy or unfair but just..

I will keep you posted next week on if this works I will also keep
An
Update on how I'm doing with it.
like I
Say if and only I I'm happy with it I
Will extend the service to others if you so wish

How much I hear you cry....

I reckon a fair price is £55 Inc vat

Yep that's right £55 Inc vat interested?? Keep watching.

Out nate


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

The same principle goes for you guys with the DIS (drivers information display) ( broken pixles)

Again I reckon about £65 depending on labour


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

nate said:


> The same principle goes for you guys with the DIS (drivers information display) ( broken pixles)
> 
> Again I reckon about £65 depending on labour


That would be fantastic, I think you'll be inundated with work at those kind of prices. 

Mark


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

Replacement parts sourced and paid for delivery expected Tuesday!

I shall keep You updated


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

nate said:


> right a quick trip to maplins got me a LED come back fitted it right first time checked it all everything works!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there, this post made me thinking and i look at my cluster and i couldn't see the engine management light on mine on power up so i had a look at the manual and it seems that in my car the EML is the EPC.
Is this correct or am i missing something?


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

I wouldn't have thought that was right...

Can't remember what epc stands for


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi nate which map did dave do for you


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

I have no idea I believe it was Graham who did it but it was on the car when I got it


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Ahh the only reason i ask is that dave did a remap for me in january and he never really said what software it was only that it was italian :? Ha Ha Seems to go well though apart from the extra sucking noise you get at about 3500 revs, He said that was normal (Turbo spooling up faster) Does yours do that? No running issues tho!"


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

Yea mine dies that quite noisy I guess but I run re wak box too


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

havent had my phone since sunday afternoon or internet so this is the first chance to post anything up!

ok so im pleaed to announce i have fixed my faulty fuel gauge and temp gauge!!

the parts i needed to fix the problem i orderd fri afternoon they came on monday and monday evening i fitted them and they work great!!

such a cheap easy fix

i can also fix the speedo and rev counter heads too......

not sure i priced myself too low on this but or quite how the logistics would work but the fix definatly works and works well so far!!


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Would be interested in the dashpod fix!


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

What's wrong with yours??


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

nate, I think you are about to get very busy if you can fix dashpods be prepared for the onslaught


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

nate said:


> What's wrong with yours??


fuel gauge and temp gauge has a mind of its own!

fuel gauge is totally off and temp gauge shows constant overheating..


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

yes i can fix that definatly!

not sure how busy! lol :?

fixing the fault isnt the problem ....................

the problem is i dont have a test bench to ensure all the needles are in the correct positions etc i can do this if the car is present OR i fix the fault and send the pod back to you and when you plug the dash back in just pop the needles back on......

if anyone is local to me then this is not an issue.....

i could however if there was enough people present that needed it doing do a bulk fix somewhere??? as long as my fuel was coverd and it was a day where we could get stuff done like one of your TT chopshop days??

im not sure?

all i know is i can definatly fix them and im willing to pass this on to anyone who doesnt want to be totally ripped off!!


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

nate said:


> yes i can fix that definatly!
> 
> not sure how busy! lol :?
> 
> ...


it is a nightmare!

How long would it take you to fix it? I could probably line up the needles ok, as long as it isnt too challenging!


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

just to clarify NEW COMPONENTS ARE USED!

in case anyone is wondering THIS IS NOT JUST A CASE OF RE-POSITIONING THE NEEDLES ! LOL


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

lining up the needles is easy will take you approx 30 mins all in ....inc putting all of it back together yes that is including the lower dash panels etc i can do a talk through on the needles it really is easy...


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

what is your location?

so i dont clutter up my build thread il starta new thread and peopl can post in there if they want to......

cheers


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

nate said:


> what is your location?
> 
> so i dont clutter up my build thread il starta new thread and peopl can post in there if they want to......
> 
> cheers


Am in Portsmouth. I was in Torquay on Monday...typical!!


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

and i was day off too!!!! lol

thread posted up now under TT forum dash pod scheme!

ive added £5 to some of the prices as i think its fair to donate to the forum to help keep it going :wink:


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

Another day and another quick cheap mod not sure if I like it yet I think it will look better Shen wheels and suspension are fitted and will look better still with 3" exhaust tips possibly???

My ass a bit dull



















A quick remove of the exhaust surround










V6 rear valance/ trim fitted



















Now on everybody else's car I think they look good but on my own I'm just not sure......


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

do i debadge or not????

hmmmm i like both and id quite like to stick with the badges but it just keeps eating at me to get rid of them.......

of course none of this wil really look any good until its dropped and rimmage is fitted but i guess i just want to do as much as i can until that time comes....

treated to new oil ,oil filter, polen filter and fuel filter yesterday...

next up is spark plugs and coilpacks i guess....


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

nate said:


> do i debadge or not????


Do it! I was in the same situation, but after my bumper respray I decided to leave them off for a few days just to see if it looks good and if I can get used to it. They are still off :lol:


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

still so much to learn about these motors!!

and thanks to this damn forum im now taking to bits the charge pipe and debaffling!!



















the baffles










a bit of a chisel and a feww smacks on the wrist and its out!



















pipe with baffle removed



















thought id take a shot of polishing the charge pipe i used a wire wheel on the underside jut to see what it will com eup like...

not too bad but as i have no wet and dry paper il carry this on at a later date and get better results..


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

i have a ram air 308 air filter form when i had a vr6 should i fit it??

it used to be once upon a time one of the best air filters you could buy.... £135 8 years ago

how do any of you who run open air air filters get on with them do you find them noisey?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

any difference in the sound with baffle removed ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kazinak said:


> any difference in the sound with baffle removed ?


The dumb question of the day award goes to Kaz :-*


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jamman said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > any difference in the sound with baffle removed ?
> ...


the answer is no then ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

erm yea a little it is a little more present the turbo spool but not much doesnt feel any free'er if you know what i mean i fitted the ram air and not only does it look ridiculous it is possibly the noisiest air filter in the world.....

cant be botherd but i am going to take it off......



















what do most people use?

the other filter i use is the wak box.....


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Open induction usually is noisy :lol:

I'm running...



T3RBO said:


> A decent closed induction kit like my Modshack VTDA, with a 70mm 2 ply ducting cold air feed is what you need :wink:


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Open induction usually is noisy :lol:
> 
> I'm running...
> 
> ...


any pics?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

No I don't :lol:


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

kazinak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > kazinak said:
> ...


just taken it back out again and it is more noticable... different whistle not as high pitched definatly louder.....

the open air filter is really really loud in the car probabbly sound better with a zorst??


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Fancy doing mine for a few beers mate?


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Fancy doing mine for a few beers mate?


yeah il do it no probs...

whens best for you?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Can't do next weekend but should be okay for the one after... if your free


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kazinak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > kazinak said:
> ...


No Kaz that's right taking the baffles out of a pipe makes no difference to the sound. :roll: :roll:


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Can't do next weekend but should be okay for the one after... if your free


yeah sundays or mondays are useually good for me ... send me a pm when your ready..

took some of the badges off this afternoon going to wait until i have access to tar and glue remover as its quicker il prob take the audi badge off later..

top tip mr sheen or pledge has a chemical property in it which disolves glue not bad but tar and glue is quicker..


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good to see forum members helping each other out


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

how do you get those cool signature pics? are they also made into stickers for the cars?


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Loving this thread - great work so far - keep up the good work


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

thanks very much!
running out of cheap things to do!

seriously considering changing the colour of the leather but i really dont know what goes well with blue exteior...its grey internally at the moment i coudl change that also but again to what? would like something quirky but cool


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

nate said:


> how do you get those cool signature pics? are they also made into stickers for the cars?


viewtopic.php?f=3&t=228159


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

nate said:


> Another day and another quick cheap mod not sure if I like it yet I think it will look better Shen wheels and suspension are fitted and will look better still with 3" exhaust tips possibly???
> 
> My ass a bit dull
> 
> ...


This looks fab! Is the 'V6 rear valance' you have the mat or shinny finish?


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

its the matt one...

cheers


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

wanted to do this since i saw kaz picture of his, as mine is denim blue, it looked just what i wanted, i like it!!

onto e bay and hey presto £6.00 for a pair (inc delvery)and 1.5 days delivery from hong kong i had them in my grubby little mits.....

the units are shipped out from the uk so it stated on the pack.....










obviously jack the car up and stick on axle stands for saftey and support, maybe some of you dont need to do this but i like a bit of security...

a few people have asked for pics and some instruction on how to do this? or how easy it was etc etc....
you need to undo the torq scres on the mini mud flap theres x3 of them...










theres also one at the back of the wheel arch next to the circle of light..










and one at the front of the liner...










to get at these better , i found it easier to turn the wheel so it faced outwards like so,










there are also x2 torq screws underneath the mudflap which need removing..










and x2 of these torq screws one either side of the bumper under neath at each side, note these are bigger than all the others...










once the arch liner is removed ( pulled out of the way) there is a torq screw just here in behindit holds this bit of the bumper tight and in position....










with the arch liner pulled up there are x2 10mm nuts 1 upper and 1 lower in this section obviously in behind....










ok hopefully you have read this first and arnt attempting to do this litterally step by step , because if you are the front bumper would have fallen on the floor and scratched by now.....


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

i took the bumper off last night ready for the start in the am....










i know you can probably do this with out removing completley but as im still working my way round the car its nice to see how things go together etc etc .

i was gutted as i did scratch and scuff the front bumper , not the end of the world it needs painting and id like a v6 one so itl have to stay like that til then...

the scratch!!!!!



















if you remember i said i wanted to have a look in and around the drivers headlight at the damage in behind from prang...

this is the result of the damage










this is nasty not unrepairable by no means but just typical of a pikey repair...



















it looks as though it has been filled with that rubbery sealnt crap and its started to scratch..
another annoyance but the body shop said £100 on the jig and pulled in the right place everything will go back into place....
that means i will be able to line up the wing and headlight so the gap is less....
this im pleased with as it looks shite.










bumper iron has a little kink in it...










il be on the look out for some new bits like this dont see many TT's being broken down here if any!!


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

so back to the angel eyes!!

here they are in the packet...




























next up was errr how am i gonna fit them???

i didnt have any mounts ...oh crap... what do i do ? well a quick post on here some useful pointers and onward we go!

this is where they need to be fitted i think?










following the guide on here or waks site i took the headlights apart i used a hair dryer and several screw drivers , only advice i can give here is be firm and consistant , apply pressure but not to much as soon as you get a break use a thin screw driver or blade to cut through the excess sealent this will help removal of the headlight lens....

i decided the rings would better black so less noticable



















i was undecided where to fit the rings , i didnt know if to secure them in the black housing part of the headlight like others ...or if to wedge them in and glue them further back maybe onto the lens....




























this is a pic with me holding the ring in position on the black surround










this is a pic of it on the lens...



















not really much difference if im honest, so after reading about using wire to hold the rings in place i opted for that option.










here are a few pics of the lights on and off


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

so as i cant stop fettling with the TT (on a budget no less) i cant help but wonder what these would be like for drl's or indicators or brake lights etc etc

i really want a set of was/waks drls indicators brake lights and reverse lights but i cant afford them at present....

i wonderd if these woudl do the job? i know they wont be as awesoem but im not sure if these will even cutr the mustard??




























i have enough to do either both front indicators or both rear indicators.... i have got some somoked tint for the fornt indicators which i will sort tomorrow....

these might look shite so i dont know if i should even bother??

anyone had any experiances with these at all??

cheers

nathan


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Like the angel eyes :wink:


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

i bought a can of this!!!

£9.95 i guess the price was ok collected it from my local motor shop..this can will do approximatly 50 front indicators!!! covers extremly well and looks spot on when cured..










im going to tint these










so after stripping the headlight yada yada and a quick spray it looks like this..



















i think in the future i would like to invest in the drl mod front and rear with the led reverse twin light mods as they look sooo good , unfortunatly for now this will have to do ..

i toyed with the idea of fitting these as running lights they do look good when lit but i couldnt conceal them in the cluster with out looking ugly..










i rememberd 'American spec' running lights and thought why not see what its like?

so before...










and after..



















if you can see it together










a few random shots of the same stuff lol













































































































on a side note my wheels got worse and worse, when i was a kid i used to use wonder wheels and all sorts of crap to clean my wheels never really using any aloy wheel cleaner since then because of acids etc discouloration etc

i was in tesco petrol station and this was there for £3.00










non acidic, 3 easy steps my wheels had a yellow tinge well under the black brake dust which wouldnt come off i thought bugger it il give it a go...










impressions........... excellent results spray on it all turns red like blood when reacting with the dirt then wash off its was a piece of cake!

i know i know relativly pointless as i had no before pics! lol but i thought id stick it up here anyways!!

cheers
nate


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Like the angel eyes :wink:


chers fella for £6.00 you cant go wrong! get them form the bay of evil bud

gonna have a big list on your motor soon!! lol

we could do all the bits you want doing in a day bud if we get it all together.... if you want a new temp or fuel pointer motor they are £17.00 from akspeedo up in scotland if you get one just to be safe and get the angel eyes we can fit all together if you like?


----------



## gilybob (Apr 22, 2011)

was this hard to do (angel eyes) looks wicked .. i want !! maybe if you get time write a how to guide on them ..


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have had my angel eyes sitting in the wrapper for the last 2 months. Only thing putting me off is splitting the headlights! This has given me the push to get on with it, looks so good once done.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I'll order a new motor but still undecided on whether or not I want angels :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Brendanb86 said:


> I have had my angel eyes sitting in the wrapper for the last 2 months. Only thing putting me off is splitting the headlights! This has given me the push to get on with it, looks so good once done.


+1 same here! :-|


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

ive had my headlights apar 3 imes now ben out in the rain on the motorway etc no fogging up no condensation ...

it really is a piece of piss to do just set yourself up on a sat night ready to get on it on a sunday morn....

hair dryer is a must get the headlights in the house help keep them heated when the tacky stuff is warm is is sooooooo much easier..


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Looking good, and an excellent help as a how to.

The pics of the lights when there on, is that the light of the AE's shining through.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

no ive installed 2 strips of white leds to come on as running lights in the indicator corners...
bit of an old skool american thing cant decide if i like it enough to keep it yet but its ok....


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

look what turned up today!!!

this should add at least 15 bhp just because it looks shiney compared to the black plasic one!




























got it off e-bay for £75 i thought that was pretty good?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Good price and very nice


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

it was brandnew in the box all packaged up perfect condition!

quite chuffed.....


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

nice car, nice cf part for a good price too but i just dont think i like the indicator lights (american style) i get it but its not for me. its different though + i love the angel eye mods.


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

jays_225 said:


> nice car, nice cf part for a good price too but i just dont think i like the indicator lights (american style) i get it but its not for me. its different though + i love the angel eye mods.


yeah i know exactly what you mean , sometimes i look at them and i like them then another time i think they look crap....

but it is easy to reverse! lol

i want to see what it looks like when the wheels , lowering etc is done just to see if it looks any meaner???


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

yer it is a neat little touch but i prefer was' drl lights if there was the option. do they flash with the indicator or on constant?


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

yes i too prefer was drl mod that if i could afford i would definatly have.....

they stay on and the indicator flashes in the flesh they dont look as big... it doesnt effect the indicator flashing as i thought it might...


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

no pics yet but i bought a LHD red rear cluster off a fellow member on here and it came next day pretty much excellent packing and good price thank you!

so ive got rid of the white reversing light....

i guess eventually i could have the strip reverse leds from the was mod......

fitted the rear cluster but at the same time i carried out the double brake light mod again a piece of cake to carry out i sourced my parts from the local scrappy... cost me a quid!

il update pics as and when i get them ...cheers
#


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

i orderd these from e-bay got them from china for £9.00 for all of them (5) a slow boat from china really slow boat from china.......approx 5 weeks

but well worth it look at the difference





































massivly bright cant believe the difference




























look scool i think










oh yeah heres a pic of the all red rear light...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

They look pretty good and love the all red rear


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Seeing as you're not answering your PM's mate, thought I'd try here. You showed an interest, in fact said you wanted, one of my engine cover screw kits. I was courteous enough to reply to you straight away, but unfortunately you haven't accorded me with same level of courtesy :? So I'll try again, would you like one of these kits or not mate?


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

no thank you.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.********.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=239454


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

kazinak said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://www.********.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=239454


thanks kaz

replied but its not there....?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

It's cos he linked to a .com URL, you'll need to log in again or change the URL to .co.uk.


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> It's cos he linked to a .com URL, you'll need to log in again or change the URL to .co.uk.


? oh well......


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Brendanb86 said:


> It's cos he linked to a .com URL, you'll need to log in again or change the URL to .co.uk.


Ooops, who's the Richard Cranium now then Kaz :roll:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

as you don have tt anymore, maybe its time to f*** off like Manhibian did :roll:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bit harsh... :?


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

:lol: now now ladies!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

kazinak said:


> as you don have tt anymore, maybe its time to f*** off like Manhibian did :roll:


Love you too Kaz, you p**ck (no offence)


----------



## nate (May 9, 2011)

got the carbon engine cover fitted



















just started to refurb a set of boat seats for my mates sunseeker...

bit old skool and shabby but il post some before during and after pics..



















after a bit of prep on some of the worst areas i gave a little colour to give a base for the rest to adhere to this is the colour they used to be! so they will turn out whiter than white


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

How come the car is in the for sale section??

Richard


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> How come the car is in the for sale section??
> 
> Richard


Very odd... :?


----------

